# ADA SUBSTRATE arrived ~~



## AquaInspiration (Jul 3, 2010)

*Aqua Soil - Amazonia (9 liters) - Normal

Aqua Soil - Amazonia II (9 liters) - Normal

Forest Sand-Orinoco (8kg) NEW*

price are list in our website. guys hurry up ^_^

www.aquainspiration.com


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I just want to know, is the 10% sales over now? or are you going to extend it?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

If only I wasn't in London!


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

how many bags do you guys have


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Finally the excuse I've been waiting for to set up another tank!


----------



## AquaInspiration (Jul 3, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> I just want to know, is the 10% sales over now? or are you going to extend it?


now it's oct/20/2010
haha


----------



## AquaInspiration (Jul 3, 2010)

Beijing08 said:


> how many bags do you guys have


how many you need?


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

AquaInspiration said:


> how many you need?


probably just a couple...but curious as to how much you guys have in stock


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

oh shietttttttttttt! amazing


----------



## vhaaron (Dec 9, 2009)

cool~~~~~
finally, we can buy ADA soil in Toronto 
i will go to pick up 5-6 bags for my large tank tmw


----------

